# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Robert LaSardo



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: 
Episode 59 feature all the latest news, plus an interview with actor Robert LaSardo. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

